# Puppy doesn't like Nylabones!



## Rachel Cowley (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi guys,
Our puppy is about 4 months old. He is wanting to chew but is pretty good with not chewing up the house...only one sacrificed shoe! The difficulty we have is that he doesn't like to chew nylabones, he just not interested in them - we must have spent loads on every flavour! even if we smear in peanut butter (which he loves) but just licks them off! He loves bullysticks (gross) but finishes the 6" ones in about 5 mins so obviously wants to chew. I know that we aren't allowed to give him rawhide yet as it's bad for their tummys. Any suggestions? or advice on when we can give rawhide things? We've got a puppy antler which he is only mildly interested in...Ive ordered a bigger one with 'nobbly bits' to encourage him!
Thanks!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

As pups, mine liked the ABC bones.... Already been Chewed. See if you can "loan" the nylabone a to friend with an adult dog that will get the bones "started" with some rough spots on them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

My first 3 dogs didn't like Nylabones as puppies either, and this puppy likes the ones that have been chewed on already. Have you tried one like this that is textured?

Nylabone DuraChew Dental Chew Dinosaur Dog Toy


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

My golden only liked one type of nylabone and would love to grab one whenever she had an urge to chew. The nylabone was the wolf size wishbone. I think she really dug the unique shape. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

ABC chews are always best! 
Try a Merrick wishbone - they last lots longer than the bully sticks do. You should get an hour or more from one of those. They sell them by the case on amazon.com if your puppy likes them- about 1/3 the retail cost but try them first!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Try roughing up the edges of the Nylabone with sandpaper or scraping on concrete.

I always bought the 12" Supreme bullysticks from K9Cuisine.com, they're more expensive but lasted at least a 1/2 hour at that age.


----------



## Lise123 (Jan 1, 2014)

My puppy loves hollow femurs. You can stuff them with peanut butter and freeze them, but I just give them to him plain for now. He works on them for a while and seems content.

And i have to add -- your puppy is so cute!!


----------



## Rachel Cowley (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks guys!
It's so good to have somewhere to ask these questions and get some constructive answers to try out! 
Thanks Lisa he is kind of a cutie...as are all Goldens!


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Your pup may be getting ready to loose some baby teeth, and if so any hard surface will hurt...do what they say above, but if it still does not work....give her time to get through the baby teeth. 

Also, I find most of the KONG toys (that they can get in their mouth) become real important chew toys....especially the ones that have an added flavor bar with them...


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

made by nylabone... but have you tried their dinosaur? Bo LOVES it and he is not a fan of their regular bones either... i think he likes the texture of this. 

Amazon.com: Nylabone Durable Dental Dinosaur Chew Toy (Dinosaur Varies): Pet Supplies


----------



## Rileysmomma (Feb 6, 2014)

We have a ton of the hard Nylabones around the house for our 4 month old too! They are not his favorite. He does like the softer ones though! He loves his Kongs too. Seems to prefer cloth things at the moment...must feel better on his mouth! Surprisingly, he hasn't destroyed any of his 'cloth' toys! My other goldens would have shredded them by this time!
Riley also likes the marrow bones...especially those left by our previous golden!


----------

